# "quality" GAMING COMPUTER



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Been talking with some friends about a multi-player game I enjoy and was told my computer was so old that the problems I was having was due to a poor graphics card. Been wondering what a real "quality" computer would contain...

This one was suggested. A bit costly but am wondering what PC people in here would think of it...
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/clx-cl...state-drive-black-rgb/6360456.p?skuId=6360456

Any feed back/information would be appreciated. Winter is upon me and work outdoors is often negated by such; so having something I enjoy (other than knitting/crocheting which is getting expensive), reading (which I don't enjoy much), watching TV (not much I enjoy on television anymore) would be a great help in keeping my spirits up thru the bad winter months ahead. The game I'm enjoying (lots of friends from all over the world here) is RuneScape. It is a multi-player game with a lot of graphics to deal with....


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

It will do the job but I personally would prefer power without all the lighting gadgets.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

That PC has a $350 dollar graphics card, a $330 dollar CPU, a $50 case, a $50-100 power supply, $180 dollar hard drive (if they put a decent one in it) and $60 in RAM. I haven't played a PC game in years but runscape I dont believe would even max out a graphics card half that price

Edit: I wouldn't necessarily spend this much I'm cheap and when I did play games would only spend half that but if you want something just insanely capable in that price you could get this for 1500 right now https://deals.dell.com/en-us/mpp/productdetail/3bks


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

How close is your computer to Runescape's system requirements? It looks like most machines that run Windows 10 fairly well should do OK, although you may need to upgrade your graphics card. That's a whole lot cheaper than a new computer.

https://runescape.wiki/w/Game_requirements#System_Requirements

In general, avoid computers or parts that are sold mainly as "gaming". They have lots of fancy lights and styling that you pay for, but don't do anything for you, and often the quality isn't that great because they're going after a market that will eagerly pay too much for anything that says "gaming" and looks cool.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Dyrne is correct, the video adapter makes a gaming computer what it is. That's because it takes a high end graphics adapter to deliver animated graphics fast enough to prevent game slowdowns. But you'll also find other enhancements, such as the newest high end processor, high resolution monitor, backlit keyboard, enhanced power & cooling technology, and lots of memory. While most of us are no longer accustomed to spending a lot of money on a computer, a contemporary gaming computer can cost thousands.

The term 'quality' doesn't really apply. They're all of good quality. The deciding factor is in which features are available.

That said, there are several brands with reputations for good gaming features. Alienware and XPS (both made by Dell) seem to be the frontrunners, which you might notice the characters on Big Bang Theory use. But I've seen nice gaming systems by Lenovo and others. I would shop by features, but if you want to make your friends think you're a serious gamer then get an Alienware machine. Investing in an Alienware machine demonstrates that you're serious.










Since graphics adapter technology evolves quickly you might want to get a desktop rather than a laptop. That way you can upgrade your graphics adapter when new models are released. But if you meet with other gamers in person you might need a gaming laptop.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

FInd the games you want and see the specs. Figure a good gaming system starts at a $1000


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all for helping. The computer I'm presently using is: (Last year I tried to update its graphics card and discovered it was too old.)

Dyrne I went to that URL to look at that PC. Lots of options/choices that were confusing to me. 

HP = Hewlett Packard
brand
E.I.6000 = HP model 6000 https://www.amazon.com/HP-6000-Pro-SFF-Desktop/dp/B00ZQ3458E
SFF = Small Form Factor (refers to a small profile computer case)
C2D = Intel Core 2 Duo processor (dual core processor, supports 64-bit)
775 = refers to LGA 775 processor socket
3.014 GB = the amount of memory (3 GB)
250GB = 250GB capacity hard drive
DVRW = has a DVD burner that's writable & rewritable (Found popcicyle stick in it & it doesn't work.)
WIN 10 HOME 64 = has Windows 10 64-bit installed

This computer is handling the game of RuneScape (only game I ever play on line) pretty well. It is just not handling the game "movements" well, i.e. I guess you call them animations; and apparently it is too old to update so it will produce smooth animations. (I am so grateful to have this PC and will certainly do what I can to enjoy this game on it.) Still have you ever been in a game doing combat and having to wait until you get hit several times before you can actually get in a blow of your own? ROFL Yeah well that is what I'm contending with now. So just the idea of finding a computer that would make this game run more smoothly for me is uplifting. 

That Alienware with a great graphics and video adapter sounds like a dream! I figure if I save $$ for a few months I might can get one like that.  [Hey if I can do without air conditioning during hot summers to pay for winter heat I can certainly manage to get myself a nice gaming computer. This old lady may not be what she use to be; but she is certainly able to kick xxx in a game. lol ]


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> Still have you ever been in a game doing combat and having to wait until you get hit several times before you can actually get in a blow of your own?


That could also be caused by lag time in your internet connection.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> HP = Hewlett Packard brand
> E.I.6000 = HP model 6000 https://www.amazon.com/HP-6000-Pro-SFF-Desktop/dp/B00ZQ3458E
> SFF = Small Form Factor (refers to a small profile computer case)
> C2D = Intel Core 2 Duo processor (dual core processor, supports 64-bit)
> ...


That doesn't describe a gaming computer by any stretch of the imagination. With only 3GB memory and ten year old processor technology it's ok for checking email and browsing web pages, but can't run contemporary games.

8GB memory is bare minimum for games, while most gamers opt for 16GB. You'll want an i7 processor with 4 cores, probably 5th generation or newer. And forget hard drives, use an SSD instead. But the real investment will be in a graphics adapter.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

That machine meets or exceeds Runescape's specs for "Low Detail". If you set the game's video to Low, as recommended on the wiki page I linked above, it should work OK. You have a Core 2 Duo CPU, but it looks like that model came with some of the fastest C2D's, so it can probably do Medium Detail if the other specs are good enough.

The HP 6000 SFF has PCI slots, so you definitely can install a better video card. Whoever told you you can't, I'd suggest you take with a grain of salt anything they say about computers.

You have only 3GB of memory; if you want to get out of the Low Detail category, you'll have to upgrade that. 8GB is double the requirement for better video, so should work fine.



motdaugrnds said:


> have you ever been in a game doing combat and having to wait until you get hit several times before you can actually get in a blow of your own?


That sounds like @Bearfootfarm might be right, the main problem might be latency on your internet connection, not the computer itself. What kind of internet do you have? If it's satellite or cellular, that's probably where the problem is.

What you really need is a local computer person who understands your budget, can look at what you have and where you want to get to, and get you there the cheapest way that will work well. The problems with trying to do that on a forum like this is, we can't see your computer or what it's doing, so we can't really be sure if we're giving the best advice. Also, frankly, not all the advice here is always that great, which is a really big problem for you because you don't know which is good and which isn't. You'll save yourself a lot of headaches, and maybe a lot of money, if you have some local help.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thank you all for helping. The computer I'm presently using is: (Last year I tried to update its graphics card and discovered it was too old.)
> 
> Dyrne I went to that URL to look at that PC. Lots of options/choices that were confusing to me.
> 
> ...


So it looks like that desktop came with a quadro graphics card at best. Those are used for office apps and the nicer ones for autocad and stuff. Not gaming and you might not even have a dedicated one of those. You could upgrade it but.. as mentioned above the processor and other items are pretty dated. The nice thing is, you don't need a super gaming rig to replace it. An entry level gaming PC will blow that out of the water. You could target $500 or so for a gaming rig. You could then allocate some more to a better monitor which might give you more enjoyment per $. However, if you are in a pull the trigger right now kind of mood and want to spend more... this is a pretty good deal that just came online:
https://slickdeals.net/f/13553632-a...ing-1058-39?src=SiteSearchV2_SearchBarV2Algo1

Also, make sure that you're plugged into the router and still having trouble. Could be wireless performance I guess as also mentioned above. 

Edit: if you do have a "buy it now" price in mind and want to post it I'm sure some folks here could spec one out for you and send you the link details.


----------



## kotori (Nov 15, 2014)

I used this website to help pick parts for my build. https://www.xtremegaminerd.com/gaming-builds/

the most important part if you think you might want to upgrade is to get a motherboard that is compatible; most higher end builds use Ryzen. Graphic cards are, as far as i know, universal slot-wise, so an immediate improvement can be seen by just switching it out/plugging one in. Putting a computer might sound intimidating but this was my first time messing about with one, and it only took me maybe two hours and most of that was because I was an idiot and didn't watch a video before hand and actually bent some pins on my processor and had to straighten them out.

Runescape specific:
https://www.game-debate.com/games/index.php?g_id=7253&game=RuneScape 3

I can't say too much about the computer in your link -- powerful processor, haven't heard of that graphics card, sufficient RAM, but the memory is small. Yes, SSD allow for shorter boot up times, but that is irrevelant if you put your machine to sleep instead of turning it off. for Runescape there shouldn't be an issue but if you want to start downloading gmaes the first thing you'll need is a bigger memory. Of course, that doesn't mean replacing the SSD, just adding to it, but something of note either way.

Comparing it to the $1,500 build, I notice a few things: your link doesn't say anything about a cooling unit.

I also play Runescape! do you have a clan?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Great information and lots to consider. Thank you all for taking time to help me.

The "local" computer/shop person here that I've known kept my old PC going for years when I discovered about a month after each time it was repaired something went wrong; then I found out he was using used parts in his shop to fix it. Very disheartening! The only other person was a friend that I do not want to impose on. So not real sure what I will do....yet.

Kotori nice to meet a fellow-RS player. I've been playing since about 2004 while mother was so ill I couldn't get away from the house and had to have something to keep me sane. As you know the game is addicting because there is so much to do and Jagex makes every attempt to do it well. Way back then when I first started, yes I did start a clan. We had over 100 members and 3 full bankers. It got to be too much so I turned it over to another (complete with bank and bank holdings...which was quite a bit) and started the much smaller "knights of the round table" clan. LOL It was fun and we even did a "survival" type game inside that RS game which was also fun. When mother passed away there was too much to catch up on here at the farm so I stopped playing RS for over 5 yrs. Just returned to playing last year and discovered there was so much that had changed, especially relative to combat. Met a few people who have turned out to be real good friends and even met a couple I knew years ago who had now returned to game. Now I have no interest in either having or being in a clan of any kind. I'm just playing for enjoyment as it keeps my mind well tuned....lol....destroys my spelling; but helps keep my spirits up on bad weather days when I cannot work outside. My "player" name is "Jodie"; so when you're in game, give me a holler.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

If you are still on satellite internet, it is likely the latency is from that rather than your graphics card. You can try pinging the gaming server directly. That will give you the response time without the graphic card being a factor. Press the windows icon at the lower left of your task bar and type cmd in the search bar. Type *tracert world1.runescape.com* and press Enter.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Gonna do that now Hiro and yes I'm still on satellite, i.e. HughesNet

When I press that windows icon I get a large window showing the same items that I do when I "click" the "start" button on the far left of my PC bar. There is no place to type anything.

On that same PC bar (immediately to the right of the "start" windows icon) is a "type here to search" icon. When I click that I get 9 large icons to click on...none relative to my need. However there is a place at the bottom to type; so I typed "cmd" there. Another large window showed up with hyperlinks. The hyperlink next to the cmd were all web "how to" hyperlinks on a variety of topics. Quite confusing....and no place to type "tracertworld1.runescape.com"

I then started over clicking the icon next to start and typed in "tracertworld1.runescape.com" which brought up another large window with lots of hyperlinks to various internet pages....nothing looking like it is much more than explaining the RuneScape game.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Just type "cmd" and press enter in the search bar next to the windows icon in the lower left of your task bar. A window should pop up with "Command Prompt" at the top. Run the tracertworld1.runescape.com command from that window.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> However there is a place at the bottom to type


Copy and paste tracertworld1.runescape.com into that search window and I think it will start automatically or will show an icon you can click to start the scan.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> yes I'm still on satellite, i.e. HughesNet


Well that's where the delay is coming from then. There's nothing you can do about it except switch to a land-based internet connection; it just takes time for signals to go to a satellite 22,000 miles up, then back, then back & forth a few more times before anything happens. Your computer isn't ideal for Runescape, but no matter what you do to it, the delay will never be more than a little bit better, if even that, as long as you're on a satellite connection.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well as for the internet connection...initially we were on a land-based connection and that was even worse...much worse. That is why I switched to this new ISP. Cable service is not available out here.

I did copy/paste "tracertworld1.runescape.com" into search bar next to start icon and a window came up with hyperlink arrow; when that hyperlink was clicked there were many web pages to choose from. One was "trace route instructions support" at https://support.runescape.com/hc/en-gb/articles/205848832 that I did not go to...yet.

I did type "cmb" into same search bar and a window came up with "command prompt" hyperlink at top. I clicked that and another window showed up with "command prompt" at top. This window was all black with a bit of white writing, i.e. "Microsoft windows [version 10.0.18362.418] (c) 2019 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved. C:\users\3motd>" Here there was a flashing white dot that would allow me to type whatever I want in. Is this where I type in "tracertworld1.runescape.com?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> One was "trace route instructions support" at https://support.runescape.com/hc/en-gb/articles/205848832 that I did not go to...yet.


https://support.runescape.com/hc/en-gb/articles/205848832#win
That site should walk you through it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes that site is very clear. Thank you so much bff. I will see if I can find and clear out that cache mentioned.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well stumped again....

I don't know what I'm doing wrong.

I clicked the "magnifying glass" icon next to my "start" (windows) icon and typed in "cmd". When the window came up it had 5 hyperlink options on the right-hand side for "command prompt". I chose "open" and a window showed up with white lettering on an all-black background. There was a flashing white dot which let me type; so I typed "tracertworld1.runescape.com. The following is what showed up on that window.
"Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.18362.476] (c) 2019 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved. C:\Users\3motd>tracertworld1.runescape.com 'tracertworld1.runescape.com' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file."

I then started over attempting to follow instructions from that URL bff gave me. I clicked the magnifying glass on my PC next to the "start" (windows icon) and typed "cmd" > "command prompt" > "open" and there was that black window. Here I typed in "ipconfig\flushdns" and hit enter; then typed in "ipconfig\release" and hit enter; lastly typed in "ipconfig\renew" and hit enter. After each the words came up on that black window saying "The system cannot find the path specified."

I have no idea what to do next...


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

motdaugrnds said:


> Well as for the internet connection...initially we were on a land-based connection and that was even worse...much worse. That is why I switched to this new ISP. Cable service is not available out here.



I would ask around about wireless or dsl (phone line) internet access. Anything is likely to be lower latency than satellite. The latency involved with satellite internet is something that is always going to make real-time communication online very difficult. Wireless solutions that are not satellite, cellular hotspot (care of bandwidth limits) or phone company DSL should always perform with about 10x less latency (usually much more) than satellite.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I wish we could get the dsl phone line; but I've called and been told it is not available to my area. As for "wireless" I really don't know what that is but I do know I cannot use a cell phone out here as it doesn't work. (Both Verizon and AT&T told me the reception is not here.)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> As for "wireless" I really don't know what that is


That's connecting either through a cell phone or using a wireless service that has it's own towers dedicated to internet alone.

I can't get cable or DSL so I now use a cell phone connection through US Cellular.

I plug a USB cord into the phone and into my PC, and just use the phone to make the connection. 

It's literally 30 times faster than my dial-up connection, but 100 times slower than cable would be.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

There is another "wireless" option in many places. The local phone or Internet company has "fixed wireless"

"What is fixed wireless Internet?
Simply put, *fixed wireless* provides broadband *internet* access to a single location through radio waves, eliminating the need for phone or cable lines. ... Both satellite and *fixed wireless* require a dish or antenna. Both provide high speed *internet* connection without using phone or cable lines"


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> There is *another* "wireless" option in many places.


That's the same thing I said.



Bearfootfarm said:


> a wireless service that has it's own towers dedicated to internet alone.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you both. I will contact my phone company and see if they can offer me "fixed wireless" out here; also will contact HughesNet (my current ISP) and see if they offer the "fixed wireless".


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

This thread is 2 1/2 years old. The computer the op bought is slow and outdated now. Windows has come out with a new operating system since then.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

what games you want to run will determine the PC quality you need. There are $300 graphics cards and $3000+ graphics cards. Both will work fine if the games you want support them. If you want the absolute latest games then figure $3-3K for a good computer. Graphics cards are through the roof right now, although dropping slightly from a year ago, but still very high. Figure out what your game needs and build a PC to match that. However if your on non starlink satellite then gaming is going to be greatly reduced as the latency will kill you

You might try Custom PC Builder Build Your Own Computer | iBUYPOWER®: iBUYPOWER® they let you select the games you want and build a PC to play them on/.


----------

